# Does anyone know any tricks to make them stop jumping ?



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I have put my knee out a bit (not so much you are knocking them over)so when the dogs jump they gat a knee in the diaphram and it quickly stops the jumping.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

After you have told her to sit - use a follow up command of wait or stay, be firm but don't forget quiet praise or she's likely to go jumping again. You can practice the wait and stay command on the lead when walking


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions. Maybe Im not following through enough. I'll try the knee and more commands. I just wish I could stop her urge to want to jump in the first place ...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Show her that jumping turns you into a super-boring statue that turns and faces the wall. Pushing and other calisthenics can just make you seem like you're playing, and yelling can sometimes feed their energy. 

You may see some extinction behavior when you first try this. She'll jump up more and maybe even bark to see if she can snap you out of it. Make sure she can't and wait her out. Once she puts all four paws on the ground, come back to life and turn around and play.

It sounds like she's misinterpreting your voice, so if you do speak, keep it quiet and in as low a voice as you can.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Also, putting your palm in her line of vision works- like the "policeman says stop" volleys in tennis.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Show her that jumping turns you into a super-boring statue that turns and faces the wall. Pushing and other calisthenics can just make you seem like you're playing, and yelling can sometimes feed their energy.
> 
> You may see some extinction behavior when you first try this. She'll jump up more and maybe even bark to see if she can snap you out of it. Make sure she can't and wait her out. Once she puts all four paws on the ground, come back to life and turn around and play.
> 
> It sounds like she's misinterpreting your voice, so if you do speak, keep it quiet and in as low a voice as you can.


This method works extremely well! Scout has never been a jumper but when we played fetch last summer I was always tired of having to pry the ball out of her mouth everytime she brought it to me. First I taught her to drop it by letting her smell a treat and giving the command. Once she understood she still didn't want to give up the ball so easily so I would just turn my back to her and eventually she learned to drop it at my feet to get my attention back to the game.

I don't really like the knee idea for jumping up.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I really like the statue trick to this. I use it when Kylee won't give up her ball or if she's being more jumpy than usual. One of the other things to note, if the dog jumps on you, don't back away. In canine language the backing away is an inviting motion so it's encouraging. Just turn and freeze.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> You may see some extinction behavior when you first try this. She'll jump up more and maybe even bark to see if she can snap you out of it. Make sure she can't and wait her out. Once she puts all four paws on the ground, come back to life and turn around and play.


I should clarify this. Don't turn around right when her four paws hit the ground, but rather wait until she offers you an acceptable behavior. A dog who knows other commands may offer, as part of the extinction behavior, a command she already knows, like "sit." If she offers you something acceptable, like sitting, then turn around and come to life.

If not, she should eventually calm down enough to at least stand on all fours and settle a little. You can reward that too.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

dannyra said:


> I really like the statue trick to this. I use it when Kylee won't give up her ball or if she's being more jumpy than usual. One of the other things to note, if the dog jumps on you, don't back away. In canine language the backing away is an inviting motion so it's encouraging. Just turn and freeze.


Good point. It's also nice to set up the situation so you're right at a wall, especially if the dog is really hyper. That way you can put your nose against the wall and the dog will have a hard time coming around in front of you for more attention.

Also, folding your arms is a good body language to communicate you're not playing and you're turning off.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I read this thread with interest as Razz is half kangaroo!!!!!!!! He's improving greatly in the house with me but thinks he has to jump at the patio doors to announce that it's time to come inside NOW! I will not allow him in until he sits and relaxes. In the meantime ..... BOING, BOING, BOING


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Comet only had one bad habit his whole life, and this was it. He was a jumping bean too!

I tried all the tricks. Turning away, folding arms up, saying no, etc... He was just such a happy goofy guy that loved people so much he was unbreakable from this.

After about 5 years frankly I just gave up, and let him have his one bad habit  I always let visitors know what to expect from him 

He always would settle down after they were in the house for about 5 min, but he demanded his lovin' for the first 5 minutes 



skylielover said:


> I think this is Skylie's biggest problem (that and pulling on the leash, but we have a harness now, so it helps)
> 
> She knows what "Off" means with other stuff, but when I say a firm "Off" or "NO" when she jumps she just thinks I'm playing. She jumps again then starts playfully barking. She even jumps on strangers. :doh:
> 
> ...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Talk to the hand LOL



Ljilly28 said:


> Also, putting your palm in her line of vision works- like the "policeman says stop" volleys in tennis.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

peeps said:


> I have put my knee out a bit (not so much you are knocking them over)so when the dogs jump they gat a knee in the diaphram and it quickly stops the jumping.


I do the same...only takes a few from my experience. Put you have to watch them and stick your knee out before they are already on you to have a really good effect that way they never get the 'satisfaction' of having jumped on you.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

Reinforce the opposite behavior. 
Make it seem like all good things come to dogs who sit. 
And, of course, it's almost impossible for a dog to jump while sitting.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

thank you for the great suggestions. She gets so hyper that she runs and jumps off me sometimes. When I say NO or try to walk away she jumps more. 

When I do the knee thing, I usually just put it out to the side, so she doesnt jump on my stomach, but all it does is allows her to jump on my knee.. 

The only thing I've found that helps is saying sit. She will sit but when I pray her she gets excited and jumps again.. 

Plus shouldnt I teach another command for not jumping.. or should I always using SIT? 

I will try the wall method or ignoring too.

thank you


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Turning our back on Ike works for us. He no longer jumps on people, but he is overly excited and his tail can knock a slight person over. The sit, stay only works for a short few seconds and then he's back to whacking guests with his tail. We're working on it.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

When a dog jumps on me I immediately freeze. The most important thing about freezing is that you DON'T look at the dog. Stare off in the distance but never look at the dog when you freeze. Looking at the dog is an invitation for the dog to jump again. This is very hard to do for first time, as you are wanting to say "NO" or "OFF" or something like that. If you say nothing and freeze (no need to turn) and look straight ahead, it works every time. 

One more thing is make sure your energy is calm, when you do this. Dogs are great about sensing our energy and will react to our energy levels quicker than voice commands.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is an article Pat Quinn sent me about this question earlier this week. Bogey has started jumping too and we are not going to tolerate that. I'm sorry this is so long, but it doesn't allow me to attach a document. 

JUMPING

Dogs are pack animals by nature and establish a rank or order within their pack. Dogs greet each other by sniffing and/or often licking the lips and mouth of a newcomer. This provides the dog with much information, including how he or she will be accepted. Consequently, dogs will often attempt to greet new people (or an owner returning home) by jumping in an effort to get close to the mouth. Jumping on other dogs or people also can be an expression of social dominance. Owners can also encourage jumping behavior when they allow jumping during rough play and chase games. If jumping is allowed or encouraged in play, it becomes a learned behavior. Dogs cannot discriminate and understand when jumping is acceptable and when it is not. No matter the cause, jumping up on people is irritating and a dog must learn to control his impulse to jump in order to be a mannerly canine citizen. Owners need to be firm and consistent in teaching the dog that jumping up is not acceptable. A dog cannot understand that he may jump on you when you are wearing old clothes, but that the behavior is not condoned when you are dressed for work or to go out to dinner. 

There are several ways that you can help teach your dog that he should not jump up on people. Below are several methods that may work for you.
•	Place a collar and leash on the dog when you expect visitors. (The leash allows you to control the dog if he tries to jump.) Place the dog in a sit as the visitor arrives. Have the guest give the dog a treat while he is sitting, or you may do so if that is more convenient. Only when the dog’s bottom is on the floor should he be praised and rewarded. If you consistently reward the dog when he is sitting (and he doesn’t get reinforced for jumping), the dog will choose to offer the behavior that gets rewarded.

•	Once the dog settles down after a guest arrives, you can remove the leash. If he gets revved up again and is likely to jump or attempts to jump, simply put the leash back on and enforce the no jumping rule. If you are consistent in not allowing the jumping behavior, the dog will learn to control his impulse to jump to avoid “time outs”.

•	Have visitors greet the dog at his level. The dog won’t need to jump up in greeting if your guest bends down to his level. (Just be sure to tell your visitors NOT to extend
their face, but rather a hand only, to the dog.) Again, praise and reward when either four feet or the dog’s bottom remain on the floor can help the dog understand the behavior you want from him. Be sure that petting be kept to a minimum. If you pet the dog for more than just a few brief seconds, he may well get excited and feel the urge to jump.

•	When someone arrives to visit you can also step on a leash attached to the dog to prevent the dog from jumping. Allow the leash to lay on the floor and stand on it
so the dog does not have enough slack to allow jumping. If the dog attempts to jump, then tell the dog “Off”. As he recognizes that he doesn’t have the freedom
to jump and sits or stands quietly, then praise and reward. You need to help the dog
understand that four feet are to remain on the floor.

•	If you come home from work, etc and notice that your dog is running to you in greeting and will soon be jumping up on you, simply turn your back to him! Watch the dog closely and continue to step away from him as necessary to stop him from jumping up. If need be, and your dog will sit reliably with a verbal command, you can tell him to Sit as you move away. The dog will wonder why he is not getting your attention and he will soon learn to sit when you ignore him. When he does so, praise and reward him. It won’t take long for your dog to realize that he will get a treat only when his bottom remains on the floor.

•	Another way to discourage the dog from jumping on you when you return home is to use your body to block his path. Clasp your hands at your stomach and lean slightly forward, thus blocking the dog’s space. You do not try to bump into the dog (although he may bump into you); rather just block his space. It also helps if you look away rather than make eye contact with your dog. 

•	Owners can also “correct” the dog for jumping. Again, you need to be sure the dog is on lead when visitors arrive (or other situations where the dog will greet someone). In this situation, the instant the dog attempts to jump, the owner needs to bend down and grasp the lead, close to the clasp, and issue a firm snap and release of collar in a downward direction towards the floor. Proper timing is essential if you are to teach the dog that he is not to jump on people. It does no good to correct the dog after he
has jumped on someone. You need to pay close attention to body language and issue a leash correction the instant the dog begins to move his body to jump. 

•	Remember to frequently reward those times that your dog sits on his own without jumping up. If you reward appropriate behavior, the dog won’t think he needs to jump to get your attention. 

Caution: Often owners will say that even though they discourage jumping, the dog will sit briefly for a reward and then will then immediately try again to jump. The problem is that while an owner may put the dog back on the floor when he jumps, if he is petted and receives physical contact, the dog sees this as a reward. When the dog is corrected for jumping, it is important to keep physical contact to a minimum. You must teach the dog that he receives attention only when he remains on the floor without jumping.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky could really hurt someone with his jumping and ignoring him didn't work. I would tell him "down" but he'd ignore that and jump. If we had guests in the house the first time he jumped he was crated.

Then "that" moment came when we had guests and I said "down" as he started to jump.....he changed direction mid-jump and collasped in a heap on the floor.

Outside on leash I used the neighborhood kids to help train with treat....Where they treated him when he sat for them. That really stuck...and he naturally sits with a simple command even when he's excited.

There was one time this year though where he reverted back....but mostly he's pretty good.


----------

